# Must see places in Australia?



## Melanie (29 June 2006)

hi mates...

...on dec. the 8th i will see au the first time! 
i ´m from germany and i get the working holiday visa. so i can see whole australia!
i ´m really excited!

now i have a question...
is there anything in au i must have seen except the tourism places anyone knows?

thanks for every answer!
Ella


----------



## wayneL (29 June 2006)

*Re: must have seen in au?*



			
				Melanie said:
			
		

> hi mates...
> 
> ...on dec. the 8th i will see au the first time!
> i ´m from germany and i get the working holiday visa. so i can see whole australia!
> ...




Wie geht es dir, Ella?

What sort of things do you like to see? Do you like nature, cities, coastline? 

It's a VERY big country and lots to see.

Also what city will you be arriving in? That will help us give you a starting point.

By the way, what part of Germany are you from?

Tschuss


----------



## dutchie (29 June 2006)

*Re: must have seen in au?*

Ella, wilkommen auf A.S.F. and Oz (Australia) - (when you get here)

Most of the coast (beaches etc) are worth seeing. Visit the country areas (i.e. not the big cities) to get a real feel of what Australia is all about.

Do the Harbour Bridge (Sydney) climb - not cheap - but a great experience and views of the best harbour in the world.

anstoBen

Dutchie


----------



## stink (29 June 2006)

*Re: Must have seen in au?*

Hi There,

Go see the Barrier Reef, its truly amazing! I go out their at every opportunity i get. If you dont see this you are missing out, trust me if you do it will be something you will never forget.

Cheers Stink


----------



## srivest (29 June 2006)

*Re: Must have seen in au?*

Mmmm.. I did not enjoy the bridge climb, I found it boring. It's too safe, they stop you every minute they force you to make a silly picture to make even more money. I recommend it only to grandma.

I recommend quad biking in the sand dunes near Port Steven... In fact I suggest you don't worry too much with where you're going, just stay at youth hostels for a couple of days and you'll find lots of activity, adventures and other people to travel with   Anyway, that's how I did it when I arrived on my working holiday visa 2 years ago ... 

Warning: You might like Oz and decide to stay there


----------



## GreatPig (29 June 2006)

*Re: Must have seen in au?*



			
				srivest said:
			
		

> I did not enjoy the bridge climb, I found it boring. It's too safe



Then do a weekend abseiling, canyoning, or rockclimbing trip in the Blue Mountains instead 

GP


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (29 June 2006)

*Re: Must have seen in au?*

Achtung!

Beware of spiders and (trouser)   snakes they are very dangerous in Australia.  
Oh, and crocodiles in northern Australia are killers too.

Snake


----------



## Super Chicken (29 June 2006)

Melanie said:
			
		

> hi mates...
> 
> ...on dec. the 8th i will see au the first time!
> i ´m from germany and i get the working holiday visa. so i can see whole australia!
> ...




I am a tour guide operator in FNQ. If you would like to see lots of great things up here let me know. Also a mate runs cruises on the barrier reef.


----------



## bullmarket (29 June 2006)

Hi Melanie



			
				Melanie said:
			
		

> hi mates...
> 
> ...on dec. the 8th i will see au the first time!
> i ´m from germany and i get the working holiday visa. so i can see whole australia!
> ...




hmmmmmmmmmm....where do I start   

1) if you like fine dining, arts, multiculturism at its best, theatre, a cosmopolitan lifestyle and sports then you can't go past Melbourne.

2) forget Adelaide unless you are interested in history.....Adelaide today is what Melbourne was like 20 years ago   

3) The Kimberly region in Western Australia

4) Broome/Cable Beach in W.A.

5) Tour the Great Ocean Road in Victoria.

6) Hayman Island (Whitsunday Islands - Queensland)

7) Sunshine Coast (~2 hrs drive north of Brisbane) or the Gold Coast (~1 hr drive south of Brisbane) but it's much more touristy.

8) Cairns and Port Douglas/Daintree Rain Forrest - (Nth Qld)

9) Uluru/Ayers Rock - central Australia

cheers  :bier: 

bullmarket


----------



## GreatPig (29 June 2006)

For the far north, mid-summer is not the best time as it's the wet season, and swimming on the mainland beaches can be dangerous due to stinging jellyfish. Mid winter through to late spring is a better time.

If you're in Sydney for a time and you like the outdoors, spend some time in the Blue Mountains. Having your own car would be best, but public transport and/or tour coach can still be done. Jenolan Caves is definitely worth a look too, with the Orient Cave being my favourite. And if you like adventure activities, as I mentioned earlier, abseiling (rappelling), canyoning, and rockclimbing can all be done there, as well as walking of course.

Have a look at this thread starting at message #9 for a few Australian photos, including one in the Orient Cave at Jenolan.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## krisbarry (29 June 2006)

The Great Ocean Road 
Ayers Rock


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (29 June 2006)

How about visiting your local ASX building!!!!,and if you have deep pockets take up one of those exciting courses they do, on how to lose all your money in one hit!.....
Seriously I have friends coming over from England ,and this is the question I got from them. In their case I have organised a campervan for 6 persons and I will most probably go with them for 4 weeks in July and August from Melbourne. I'm of of those guys that makes his own adventure,and if that involves risk then its an adventure for me. We are heading north tropics for sure. Yet everbody forgets Tasmania...... If you talk to other travellers you soon get to places off the track...... stay cluey & street wise. Your pocket will dictate your options.
Bon Voyage! Perhaps we might meet in Birdsville?


----------



## Realist (29 June 2006)

I think the best beach in Australia is Whitehaven Beach in the Whitsundays.







Fraser Island is awesome as well






And Sydney for New Years Eve and New YEars day at Bondi


----------



## ctp6360 (29 June 2006)

**** me i was at a comedy club in New York tonight (the Improv) and these americans asked me what was the one "must-see" place in Australia, and I couldn't think of a single one.

but i'll tell you what, I miss australia especially the food I'm going to die if i keep eating new york food, i've never had anything so bland, disgusting and "make you feel horrible" in my life! OH MY GOD!


----------



## Sean K (29 June 2006)

My top 10:

1. Dive the GBR off Cairns (2 nights on the Kangaroo Explorer will do)
2. Overland Track - Cradle Mtn to Lake St Claire, Tassie (stay at Cradle Mountain Lodge after)
3. Sail around the Whitsundays off Airlie Beach (stop at Whitehaven Beach - best in world)
4. Camel ride on Cable Beach, Broome, WA
5. Tour the wineries of Yarra, Barossa, Hunter, and Tamar Valleys (in priority order, and do a balloon ride while your there)
6. Uluru at sun set
7. Kakadu and Litchfield National Parks, NT (Litchfield is better)
8. Great Ocean Rd from Geelong to Warnambool (stop at Lorne and Port Fairy for a feed)
9. Have dinner anywhere in Melbourne (try Lygon St, Carlton for a start)
10. Brunch in Fremantle, Perth

Skip Sydney, you've seen it in the brochures. Plus, no one says hello!


----------



## Realist (29 June 2006)

> Skip Sydney, you've seen it in the brochures. Plus, no one says hello!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (29 June 2006)

The flinders ranges in SA is a must see. You can go to the Barossa Valley and meet up with some of your comrades from Germany; there are many there.

Wilpena Pound is an awesome site and good hike as well.

Check it out!  
http://www.aussieheritagetours.com.au/Flinders.html


----------



## shasta (30 June 2006)

The Great Barrier Reef is a must see   just make sure the boat operator doesn't leave you behind   (it happened once  )


----------



## shinobi346 (30 June 2006)

Some place cool and distinctly Australian but isn't well known to all prospective overseas tourists? I'd say Sovereign Hill in Ballarat, Victoria. See what Australia was like back in the gold rush days.  http://www.visitballarat.com.au/articleZone.jsp?articleZoneID=789


----------



## Melanie (1 July 2006)

first of all...
thanks for the fantastic answers!  

where shall i start? 
ok, i ´m really sorry if my grammar sounds terrible to you. 
but i ´ll give my best...  

well, i ´m from munich ( octoberfest, soccer worldcup opening)
and i arrive in sydney on friday morning...
i think i ´m around sydney the first time. and thats everything i ´ve planed till yet...
in any case i want to see the cattle farms on the west side. (though i think my ideas are too romantic  :  books and films, you know...)
i can get a training. it ´s called jackaroo/jillaroo, where i can learn to ride a horse, catch calves and things like that.
i think its funny, at least it sounds so... 

of course i want to see the GBR. a friend gave me the order to dive there because he can ´t come with me... 


dear 3 veiws of a secret:
if i ever finde birdsville on a map, i`ll report it to you. i think there is no problem to meet us...  

thanks once more for the answers... Ella


----------



## wayneL (1 July 2006)

Melanie said:
			
		

> first of all...
> thanks for the fantastic answers!
> 
> where shall i start?
> ...




That's OK Ella, our grammar is diabolical as well!  Our German is even worse!



			
				Melanie said:
			
		

> well, i ´m from munich ( octoberfest, soccer worldcup opening)




Fantastic place! I spent some time in Munich a few years ago. I attempted to sample every beer and every local dish while there. I came home as cargo  



			
				Melanie said:
			
		

> and i arrive in sydney on friday morning...
> i think i ´m around sydney the first time. and thats everything i ´ve planed till yet...
> in any case i want to see the cattle farms on the west side. (though i think my ideas are too romantic  :  books and films, you know...)
> i can get a training. it ´s called jackaroo/jillaroo, where i can learn to ride a horse, catch calves and things like that.
> i think its funny, at least it sounds so...




The cattle stations are interesting but jillarooing is a very tough job and the conditions are very harsh. It will be entirely different to anything you will ever experience in Germany, that's for sure. 



			
				Melanie said:
			
		

> of course i want to see the GBR. a friend gave me the order to dive there because he can ´t come with me...
> 
> dear 3 veiws of a secret:
> if i ever finde birdsville on a map, i`ll report it to you. i think there is no problem to meet us...
> ...




The others will tell you more about Sydney, but if you ever end up over the other on side of the country in the exciting and world class city of Geraldton , look us up. We speak a little German (very little) and would be happy to show you around.

Tschuss


----------



## GreatPig (1 July 2006)

Ella,



			
				Melanie said:
			
		

> it ´s called jackaroo/jillaroo, where i can learn to ride a horse, catch calves and things like that.
> i think its funny, at least it sounds so...



As Wayne said, it's hard work and often in very harsh (hot and dry) country. There are easier ways to learn to ride a horse 



> i want to see the GBR. a friend gave me the order to dive there



An excellent thing to do, usually from Cairns or Port Douglas. Once you get there, ask around in youth hostels and the like for who the best operators are. If you don't have a diving certificate already, you'd need to find someone who does a course first, but many places did that when I was there (which was a long time ago though). If you do have some diving experience, I heard of a great wreck dive off Townsville on the Yongala. If you do a Web search you'll bring up some info. Unfortunately I didn't have time when I was there.

As I said before though, best to go between about July and October if possible.



> if i ever finde birdsville on a map



It's in the middle of nowhere in southwestern Queensland. It's mainly famous for two things: its annual horse race event, and the Birdsville Track, a popular 4 wheel drive excursion through the desert.

Birdsville Wikipedia 
Birdsville Races
The Birdsville Track
Birdsville Info

A Web search will bring up heaps more info. One thing to note though about the Birdsville Track, and other outback tracks like it, is that they can be very harsh and not for the inexperienced or ill-equipped. While they may sound like a great adventure, and tourists sometimes like hiring 4WD vehicles to do them, the tracks are usually very long and remote and numerous people have gotten into trouble trying to drive them. While the Birdsville Track is perhaps not as remote as many of the others, unless you have quite a bit of experience with this sort of thing, you'd be best to join a commercial trip if you can find one.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Smurf1976 (1 July 2006)

If you go to Tasmania then I suggest that you hire a car and do a round trip of the state. Come to Tassie if you're looking for wilderness, spectacular scnenery, fine food etc. DON'T come to Tassie expecting big cities and tall buildings however. 

If you want something a bit exciting then the world's highest commercial abseil operates in South-West Tasmania (140 metres straight down). Lots of rafting opportunities too both short (afternoon) and long (week) trips in different parts of the state. Also lots of walking trips in remote areas, scenery etc.

Go to the Gold Coast (Queensland) if you want lots of "built" things like theme parks etc. Absolutely commercial and touristy but lots of fun.

As for cities, most seem to say that Adelaide is a bit "backward" compared to the others although in some ways that is a good thing. Depends on what you like. Personally I would rank Brisbane as the most boring of the major cities - lots to do and see in Queensland but most of it isn't in Brisbane. Just my opinion however.


----------



## wabbit (1 July 2006)

Just go outback.... and when you get there, just keep going a little bit further.  When you are well and truly in the absolute middle of nowhere, wait until night and look up.  It will make the entire journey worth it!.

No noise, no light pollution, just you and the universe!


----------



## Realist (1 July 2006)

Ella, Don't forget it is the middle of winter here now.

Sydney is bloody cold at the moment.


----------



## Smurf1976 (1 July 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Ella, Don't forget it is the middle of winter here now.
> 
> Sydney is bloody cold at the moment.



All relative depending on what you're used to.  

It was just below zero in central Hobart yesterday morning. Such a shame that it was fine otherwise we'd have had some nice snow in the streets - lots of fun. :jump:

Sydney's forecast top of 18 seems decidedly warm to me. :


----------



## mista200 (1 July 2006)

bubblenightclub.com


----------



## Realist (1 July 2006)

> Sydney's forecast top of 18 seems decidedly warm to me.




 

It feels cold to me..


----------



## NettAssets (1 July 2006)

wabbit said:
			
		

> Just go outback.... and when you get there, just keep going a little bit further.  When you are well and truly in the absolute middle of nowhere, wait until night and look up.  It will make the entire journey worth it!.
> 
> No noise, no light pollution, just you and the universe!




Hi Ella
Definitely the thing to do
Hook up with some others and get a 4WD to "Go Bush".

But when you do then buy or hire an EPIRB to take with you!
its a cheap satellite tracking device. Then if you do get bogged or run out of tyres or water the emergency services don't have to spend days looking around for someone in trouble, you just push the button and you , your friends and the SES can be back home in bed that night.
People only seem to think of them at sea but they are a dream in the outback
John


----------



## Julia (1 July 2006)

Hello Ella

Forget all the above.  Go to New Zealand instead.

Julia


----------



## scsl (1 July 2006)

Hi Ella, 

no doubt you've got a whole bunch of places to consider but if you do decide to come down and visit melbourne, you should give the following a go:

- head down to one of the city's laneways for a nice drink or something to nibble on. great, relaxing atmosphere. don't forget a scarf if you go in the evening!

- visit the Melbourne Cricket Ground for a taste of Australian Rules football... always good fun.

- it's quite touristy, but the penguin parade at phillip island is pretty good.

cheers
scsl


----------



## wayneL (1 July 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> Hello Ella
> 
> Forget all the above.  Go to New Zealand instead.
> 
> Julia




Don't you live in Oz Julia?

If so why stay here if you like NZ?

This is not a jingoistic attack, just curious, cause I havn't been yet and would love to go one day soon.

Cheers


----------



## GreatPig (1 July 2006)

IMO it's not a case of either/or, but rather both.

I've travelled extensively in NZ and along most of the east coast of Australia and both have a wide range of things worth seeing.

GP


----------



## Novski (1 July 2006)

C'mon guys, enough chatting up Melanie. The name alone has got you all hooked.


----------



## Julia (2 July 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Don't you live in Oz Julia?
> 
> If so why stay here if you like NZ?
> 
> ...




My post was somewhat tongue in cheek, Wayne.  I hope Ella has a great time in Oz.

To answer your question:  the weather.
No other reason.  NZ is beautiful, the people are the same, but it's just too cold.

Julia


----------



## bunyip (2 July 2006)

Ella

If you're visiting the Great Barrier Reef you must also include a trip to the Atherton Tableands, which is in the same general north Queensland region.
I've been around most of Australia but found few places that can match the Atherton Tabland for sheer scenic beauty.....mountains, waterfalls, rainforest, rolling green hills dotted with dairy farms, sleepy villages loaded with character. And the markets are unique at Kuranda and Yungaburra.
The skyrail from Kuranda on the tablelands to Cairns on the coast is another unique experience not to be missed.
An hour or so north of Cairns is the magnificent Daintree region. Take a boat cruise on the pristine Daintree River where you'll be very likely to see wild crocodiles.
All in all the north Queensland area is a magnificent and unique part of our country.

Bunyip


----------



## Melanie (3 July 2006)

hi...
thanks Julia.
i want to visit NZ too, at least for 30 days.
maybe i stay there for a year after OZ.

i ´m just 22 years old. i still have a lot of time 
to see the whole world...  

Ella


----------



## bvbfan (3 July 2006)

Ella, 

I was just in Munich for the Brazil game, will be back in Australia around 15th July
If you came to Canberra I'm happy to tell you some places to go, clubs etc...
Bring some warm clothes it's winter, and getting to -4C or so at night. (Canberra that is, rest of Australia isn't that cold, except the interior - Alice Springs etc)

People in Munich were very nice showing me the clubs and places although couldn't get into the Hofbrauhaus due to too many Aussies I was told.

So just returning the favour if you want to use it...

Unfortunately, Canberra is pretty much all tourist stuff but if they are still around Cockington Green and the Dinosaur museum might be some that the usual tourist promotions might not mention.

As for the tourist things, the War Memorial, National Museum worth while.

Oh and if you want a good picture, I reckon the view from Mt Ainslie (free, but need to get driven to the top) or Black Mountain tower are pretty good (not free, probably need to get driven there too)

Outside of Canberra, maybe do the walk up Mt Kosicuszko and in Tasmania Craddle Mountain, but you need to be quite fit for those and they will be cold and wet since its winter.


----------



## GreatPig (3 July 2006)

bvbfan said:
			
		

> maybe do the walk up Mt Kosicuszko and in Tasmania Craddle Mountain, but you need to be quite fit for those and they will be cold and wet since its winter.



And probably both covered in snow.

GP


----------



## tech/a (3 July 2006)

The Kimberlies.--Take the Old Gibb River Road in the dry.(around now).
Get to Mitchell Falls,Cunnanurra,Lake Argile is a MUST.

Definately visit NZ South Island seeing your this close! Its around $350 flight from Melbourne or Sydney.

If you wish to kick back and visit the Southern Wineries in Adelaide can help you out with 1/2 price accomodation in one of our apartments on the Esplanade on one of Adelaides premier Beaches.(Moana)

That goes for any ASF members-----had a few stay with us over the years (from Reefcap forum). Subject of course to availability.
Private mail me addresses and I'll post out a brouchure.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (4 July 2006)

Ella,

Yes go to NZ, been there great place. Go Germany in the World Cup :band


----------



## noirua (9 October 2006)

Uluru ( Ayer's Rock ) - If there is no chance of you making it to this wonder of the World, then listen and watch and dream and " Yes I was there " and saw it all. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u-VH72NXag

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMJF2z-clWo&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gZ9h4FPTms&mode=related&search=


----------

